# Stormy Hardwoods Now Available on Treelimb Quivers & Sword Sights!!!!



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

We are pleased to announce that Stormy Hardwoods is available as a factory option from Treelimb Products and Sword Sights! We look forward to working with them and happy to give you the customer the option to purchase accessories in Stormy Hardwoods directly through your dealer. Both companies make a fantastic product and will match up with your Stormy Hardwoods coated bow perfectly. All colors available. Here is Original on a Treelimb quiver and Sword Sight components.


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

better send me that quiver so I can see how it looks on my all black knightmare! have arrows fletched up with stormy hardwoods original arrow wraps! this would accent those nicely


----------



## ncountry (Aug 29, 2009)

That is great ! just great . You are going to get me to part with more $ again..lol.. I just bought a new quiver.


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

Sorry about that ncountry lol but it's worth the money


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Post a picture of a natural on the same model if you have one please. Getting ready to place and order. And idea on when they can ship??


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

I will see what I can get pics of. These just started getting coated.


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

jayson2984 said:


> Post a picture of a natural on the same model if you have one please. Getting ready to place and order. And idea on when they can ship??


Here ya go


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

More Sword components


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Are they dipped or Kolorfusion? The finish looks great!


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

It is kolorfusion.


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Looks fantastic!!! Have a vendetta ordered and this is next to go on the GT


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks Jayson!


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

to mount the stormy hardwoods premium treelimb 5 arrow quiver on a EVO or phoenix do you need the special mount? would be nice if it would mount with just the 2 studs


----------

